# ...new to microsiffs...Katy Texas area



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Welcome, I have a friend in Katy. He fishes out of a 19 Key west, but just got on at Harris County Constable recruit so his time will be limited.


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

cougmantx said:


> I will take delivery of a new Skull Island skiff on June 18, 2016. Really looking forward to it. I've been kayaking for 25 years and love fly fishing but I will be 60 in a few days and want to be able to get to fishable area's faster than paddling a kayak. Anyway, looking forward to learning a lot from this forum.


Welcome from another Texan. Several of us here!
Pushing 69 myself, so I understand the toll paddling takes on a persons body.


----------



## jc89 (Jun 5, 2016)

cougmantx said:


> I will take delivery of a new Skull Island skiff on June 18, 2016. Really looking forward to it. I've been kayaking for 25 years and love fly fishing but I will be 60 in a few days and want to be able to get to fishable area's faster than paddling a kayak. Anyway, looking forward to learning a lot from this forum.


Hi Cougman - i live in Magnolia and have enjoyed my Skull Island since 2013. Great rig. What engine are you going with?


----------



## cougmantx (May 25, 2016)

Ho


jc89 said:


> Hi Cougman - i live in Magnolia and have enjoyed my Skull Island since 2013. Great rig. What engine are you going with?


Honda 30...I'd like to talk to you. I'm in the hill country until the morning and then headed back to Katy.

I'll pm my number 

Warren


----------



## Capttravis (Jun 9, 2016)

I actually spoke with the guys over at Skull Island earlier this week and they said a boat was coming over to Houston in a couple weeks...I live close by in Fulshear, would love to come have a look at it Warren when you get it.


----------



## cougmantx (May 25, 2016)

I'll let you when I get it here and you're welcome to come by.


----------



## cougmantx (May 25, 2016)

Don't know if you knew or not that they are having a skiff meet up at Galveston on Sunday from 12:00 to 4:00 pm. Will be trying out fly rods also. Are you on FB?


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

cougmantx said:


> Don't know if you knew or not that they are having a skiff meet up at Galveston on Sunday from 12:00 to 4:00 pm. Will be trying out fly rods also. Are you on FB?


Where? In the market for a 10wt rod and will come try the rods!


----------



## cougmantx (May 25, 2016)

491A Pompano, Bayou Vista Texas 12:00 - 4:00 pm ...if you are on FB look up Houston Fly Fishing and ask to join.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Welcome, and come on down to Bayou Vista. I'm hosting the get together. Going to be a fun event with a good crowd. Family friendly too.


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. I intend to try to get by there.
By the way - don't do FB.


----------



## Capttravis (Jun 9, 2016)

Nice... Busy Sunday with the fam but will check out the next one...


----------



## cougmantx (May 25, 2016)




----------



## cougmantx (May 25, 2016)

Picked it up Saturday in Slidell, LA. Took it for a test drive with the owners of Skull Island on a bayou with some sharp s turns. I could not believe how it rides and
turns. Trying to get out in the morning to give it a run at Christmas Bay.


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

That is a sweet looking ride. Know you are going to enjoy it.
Good luck.


----------

